# tenere controllato (qualcosa)



## buccinu

*L*a frase  "tieni controllata la pressione"... è corretta dal punto di vista grammaticale?
*E* se non lo fosse, perchè?

*G*razie


----------



## laurentius87

A me verrebbe da dire _tieni sotto controllo la pressione_ (oppure _tieni d'occhio_).

Poi, dal punto di vista grammaticale non vedo errori (_tenere _+ aggettivo è una costruzione molto usata: _tieni acceso il televisore, tieni pulita la macchina..._), però non mi suona un granché.


----------



## buccinu

*O*k, premetto che anche io avrei usato la tua costruzione ma io avevo chiesto se è giusta o sbagliata la costruzione che ho postato


----------



## laurentius87

buccinu said:


> ok, premetto che anche io avrei usato la tua costruzione ma io avevo chiesto se è giusta o sbagliata la costruzione che ho postato



Grammaticalmente non si può dire che sia sbagliato _tenere controllato_, ma sicuramente è molto meno idiomatica di _tenere sotto controllo_ e anche delle altre forme costruite con tenere+aggettivo come _tenere pulito_ ecc.


----------



## buccinu

e perchè non è sbagliato, scusa?
fammene un'analisi logica


----------



## marco.cur

Secondo me è sbagliato, perché controllato non è aggettivo, è solo il p.p. del verbo controllare.

Il Treccani online non riporta l'aggettivo controllato, mentre riporta acceso e pulito come aggettivi.


----------



## ursu-lab

buccinu said:


> E perchè non è sbagliato, scusa?
> Fammene un'analisi logica




Fammene = modo imperativo.  

Oltre alle maiuscole, un "*potresti *farmene..." (condizionale) o un banale "*per favore*" magari non stonerebbero, no? 



Non vedo perché dovrebbe essere sbagliata. "Tieni" sta per "mantieni" e controllato è il participio del verbo "controllare", che ha anche funzioni di aggettivo.

Il Treccani non lo riporta ma il Garzanti sì e anche il DeMauro.

¶ _agg_. 
*1* che si  svolge secondo determinate regole: _uno sviluppo  controllato_ 
*2*  che è padrone di sé, che sa dominare i propri impulsi;  misurato,  equilibrato: _essere controllato nella voce_; _un  gesto*  controllato*_.

 Dev'essere una "svista" del Treccani.


Che differenza di struttura c'è tra "(man)tieni acceso il motore" e "(man)tieni controllata la pressione" o (Man)tieni premuto l'acceleratore?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao buccinu,



buccinu said:


> *E* perchè non è sbagliato, scusa?
> *F*ammene un'analisi logica


Per favore, usa le maiuscole al bisogno. Sono gratis. Regola 11.
E anche i toni perentori ci piacciono molto poco... 
Grazie.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## marco.cur

ursu-lab said:


> ¶ _agg_.
> *1* che si  svolge secondo determinate regole: _uno sviluppo  controllato_
> *2*  che è padrone di sé, che sa dominare i propri impulsi;  misurato,  equilibrato: _essere controllato nella voce_; _un  gesto*  controllato*_.


Questa è un'altra accezione, in questo caso il corrispondente sarebbe "mantieniti controllato".
Controllato nel significato di "sotto controllo" (nel senso di sotto esame) non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## ursu-lab

Tralasciando il fatto che "sotto controllo" è senz'altro la forma più standard, "tieni controllata la pressione" è una frase che si sente dire spesso nell'orale.
Tenere, nel senso di "mantenere", sottintende una periodicità, una durata.
Controlla la pressione -> va' in farmacia e misura la pressione
Tieni controllata la pressione -> fa' controllare la pressione ogni X giorni.

Non capisco comunque dove nasce grammaticalmente il criterio dell'aggettivo per forza dopo il verbo "tenere" con il significato di mantenere.  Quindi, secondo questo ragionamento, la frase:

"(man)tieni premuto l'acceleratore"

sarebbe scorretta? 
Perché "premuto" sì che è solo participio passato.

È ben diverso dire "premi" (adesso) che "tieni premuto" (per un po' di tempo), così come è diverso dire "accendi il motore" che "tieni acceso il motore". 
Perché dovrebbe essere scorretta una frase praticamente identica?

PS: nella citazione del Garzanti ho sbagliato a mettere il grassetto:


ursu-lab said:


> ¶ _agg_.
> *1* che si  svolge secondo determinate regole: _uno sviluppo *  controllato*_ (= sotto il controllo, per es. delle autorità: una crescita *controllata *della popolazione)


----------



## laurentius87

Personalmente sono d'accordo con ursu-lab. Poi detto questo la forma _tieni controllata la pressione_ non è standard e non mi piace.


----------



## marco.cur

Mah!  Non sono convinto, anche se grammaticalmente potrebbe essere corretta.
Io non direi mai, ad esempio, tieni il paziente osservato per dire di tenere il paziente sotto osservazione.

Forse perché controllare e osservare indicano un'azione continuativa, mentre, pulire, accendere, chiudere, aprire etc. si riferiscono, in frasi come queste, a un'azione conclusa.
Accendi il motore, il motore è acceso, tienilo acceso.
Apri la porta, la porta è aperta, tienila aperta.
Controlla la pressione, continua a controllare la pressione
Osserva il paziente, continua a osservarlo.


----------



## laurentius87

marco.cur said:


> Mah!  Non sono convinto, anche se grammaticalmente potrebbe essere corretta.
> Io non direi mai, ad esempio, tieni il paziente osservato per dire di tenere il paziente sotto osservazione.
> 
> Forse perché controllare e osservare indicano un'azione continuativa, mentre, pulire, accendere, chiudere, aprire etc. si riferiscono, in frasi come queste, a un'azione conclusa.
> Accendi il motore, il motore è acceso, tienilo acceso.
> Apri la porta, la porta è aperta, tienila aperta.
> Controlla la pressione, continua a controllare la pressione
> Osserva il paziente, continua a osservarlo.



Anche _premere_ indica un'azione continuativa, direi.


----------



## ursu-lab

marco.cur said:


> Mah!  Non sono convinto, anche se grammaticalmente potrebbe essere corretta.
> Io non direi mai, ad esempio, tieni il paziente osservato per dire di tenere il paziente sotto osservazione.
> 
> Scusa, ma che c'entra? Non si dice nemmeno "osservare un paziente" con il verbo: il medico mi ha osservato all'ospedale  ...
> 
> Forse perché controllare e osservare indicano un'azione continuativa, mentre, pulire, accendere, chiudere, aprire etc. si riferiscono, in frasi come queste, a un'azione conclusa.  (perché conclusa? il motore resta acceso e il pedale dell'acceleratore premuto per una certa durata di tempo: è proprio il verbo "tenere/mantenere" che gli dà la continuità)
> 
> Accendi il motore, il motore è acceso, tienilo acceso.
> Apri la porta, la porta è aperta, tienila aperta.
> Controlla la pressione, la pressione è controllata (cos'è che non va in questa frase?) tienila controllata


----------



## marco.cur

Si, però quando tieni premuto l'azione di premere è finita.


----------



## ursu-lab

Direi proprio di no, a meno che non togli il piede... Fa' una prova con la macchina poi mi racconti cosa succede


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Da un punto di vista grammaticale tanto 1. "tieni controllata la pressione" quanto 2. "tieni sotto controllo la pressione" sono corrette. E' più difficile dire che cosa significhino, data la loro bivalenza. La 1. può essere un consiglio a "farsi misurare/misurarsi la pressione regolarmente, monitorarla". Ma anche il consiglio "fa' in modo che la pressione resti sempre entro limiti ragionevoli", tipo "fa' in modo che resti bassina" e sim. Anche la 2. naturalmente può essere interpretata nei due modi di cui sopra. Tuttavia — e non so perché — fatico a non attribuire a 2. un significato che non segnali un intervento (farmacologico, ecc.) _sulla_ pressione.


----------



## kiddox

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Da un punto di vista grammaticale tanto 1. "tieni controllata la pressione" quanto 2. "tieni sotto controllo la pressione" sono corrette. E' più difficile dire che cosa significhino, data la loro bivalenza. La 1. può essere un consiglio a "farsi misurare/misurarsi la pressione regolarmente, monitorarla". Ma anche il consiglio "fa' in modo che la pressione resti sempre entro limiti ragionevoli", tipo "fa' in modo che resti bassina" e sim. Anche la 2. naturalmente può essere interpretata nei due modi di cui sopra. Tuttavia — e non so perché — fatico a non attribuire a 2. un significato che non segnali un intervento (farmacologico, ecc.) _sulla_ pressione.


 
Interessante come, senza contesto, io avevo interpretato "tieni controllata/sotto controllo la pressione" di un non meglio specificato macchinario industriale. Solo leggendo la tua frase ho pensato alla pressione sanguigna.


----------

